

Real-time communication between any server, any device, on any platform - sinzone
http://flotype.com/

======
meta
This is the company of nowjs <https://github.com/flotype/now>. Many of the
technical details should be available at github or in the code to find out
more without providing an email

------
keithflower
I'd be interested in reading about this, but not interested enough to waste my
time giving you an email address.

------
willwashburn
Why force the email? Sounds very interesting, but I'm not invested enough to
give you that much yet.

------
geuis
Would be good to have some information on your site other than that you're
venture backed.

